# Carrying seamless gutters on top of truck



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Got a deal on a bunch of aluminum flashing to make some gutters. All off colors, short pieces, stuff like that. The guy will make me gutters I just have to transport them to my house. So far the longest one is 25 feet. What I was thinking was to extend my 28 foot ladder and strap the gutters to the top of the ladder. Should hang over my truck rack like 6 feet on each end. So my question is, how should I do this. I was thinking I should just screw all the hidden hangers in, and set the end caps then bungie them top down to the ladder. Does this sound like a plan? I will take any advice you can give. The guy I am buying the stuff from is basically retired and looking to clean out some space, he can not help with delivery or loading. He will not sell the machine, I tried to buy it first thing.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You're on the right track with ladder, I've done it before strapping gutter to a 24' plank. Keep in mind the 28' ladder changes elevation at 14'. As long as the gutter is well supported and secured you should be OK as long as you stay off the freeway.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hummmmmm---I've been pondering that exact question----


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I've carried 46' like that. Tie a couple of 2x4's or 4x4's out beyond the step-down of the ladder. Tie it on upside down, no hangers, no endcaps. Tie the gutter in 3-6 places. Flags on each end. Pay LOTS of attention to swing in turns, extension at intersections, etc. Don't stop at a light with 10' of gutter sticking out there. Avoid speed bumps, huge intersection gutters, dips, etc.

I pre-plan my route. Longest we've successfully carried was 54' if I remember correctly.

Oh, stack them inside each other when carrying more than one at a time.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, did the first run no problem. The roads out here are absolutely horrible. I would rather they just go back to dirt. I am thinking I will just build a wooden plank system that is very stable.


----------

